# barbell bench press vs dumbell bench press



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

what do you prefer? what is better for muscle growth?


----------



## Dan326 (Nov 22, 2012)

Used to do barbell but started in a gym and done dumbells for 12 months. I can do 8 x 40 on dumbells.

Tried a new gym on Monday and used a barbell, I managed 4 of 85 kg but my chest is still hurting! Going to mix it up every week from now on


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I do both every week.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Definitely dumbbells

I rarely use the barbell anymore for bench


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I hate flat barbell benching, puts way too much stress on my shoulders


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I do both though far less BB pressing as i find it's more shoulders, whereas DBs are more chest for me


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

I train on my own so most of the time go for dumbell, but even if I had a partner I think I'd still go for the dumbells


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ditch chest, start doing heavy shoulders and watch your bench increase a few weeks later lol


----------



## Dave653 (Dec 10, 2012)

Db's always.....


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Both. Randomly.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Dumbells provide a more natural range if motion... And it it more difficult to pin yourself under a dumbell.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i prefer barbell


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

I prefer a barbell.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I hate flat barbell benching, puts way too much stress on my shoulders


True, holding the dumbells with your palms facing each other (as opposed to thumbs facing) gives you a really nice range of motion, is easy on the shoulders and allows you a pectoral squeeze at the top.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

dumbells for me - barbell flares up my rotator cuffs and i find db's hit the ancillary muscles aswell


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Dan326 said:


> Used to do barbell but started in a gym and done dumbells for 12 months. I can do 8 x 40 on dumbells.
> 
> Tried a new gym on Monday and used a barbell, I managed 4 of 85 kg but my chest is still hurting! Going to mix it up every week from now on


Whaaaaaat that's madness, if you can lift 40kg DB's I would have thought you could lift more than 85kg BB press. lol


----------



## Dan326 (Nov 22, 2012)

A_L said:


> Whaaaaaat that's madness, if you can lift 40kg DB's I would have thought you could lift more than 85kg BB press. lol


Lol yeh I know mate, was hoping around 100kg! Guess it's just getting used to it. Hammered it though still hurting after 5 days! Doing dumbells Sunday!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

dbs for me because im scared of getting stuck under the bar lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

db's but a bit of close grip bench press.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

dumbbells for me I feel I can get a much better contraction with them and theres nothing better than the squeeze at the top of the rep on a heavy set!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Neither, I prefer hammer press & smith machine, they both allow me to reduce stress on the front delts & concentrate fully on the pecs.


----------



## 2scoops (Mar 17, 2012)

I use barbell for flat bench because I can shift more weight. Simples!!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

At the moment i am doing bb press but with a twist. One arm at a time while the other is under tension at the bottom of the movement. Really feeling it in the chaet the next day.


----------

